# EOS or new Bmw 328i



## arob1989 (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm stuck on the both of them....... which car do you think I should go with?


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

umm thats a big difference in car.. the only thing the EOS has on anything else is that it is a hard top convertible. thats it.. i have never driven an EOS or 325i... i would never buy a BMW unless it was an M3 and for my money i would get a fully loaded GTI/GLI/ Passat rather then a base model 325i. The BMW is rear wheel drive but its 31500 for the base model.. not sure what options you want with the car but the EOS is cheaper to start with. The eos will be smaller, not sure if you need the extra doors. Regarding speed.. might be a close race. But you can always chip the eos and it will smoke the 325i 215hp v6. Oh and there is nothing like the EOS out there. I think the eos would turn more heads than a base 3 series. Insurance.. not sure.. reliability not sure. maybe for aftermarket for the eos since the 2.0t is on every vw.. i would go for the EOS.. unless u want to say i drive a BMW
JT


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (x9t)*

Might not be a bad idea to to learn a little about BMW's. They don't come with V6 engines, and never will. The new 328i has 230 HP, and an electric water pump which cuts parasitic power losses from engine driven acessories, BMW is also getting new updated 6 speeds. The 328 is lighter. and since the new 325i, 328i, and 330i all use the same 3.0L L6 with different engine management algorithims for different power outputs, its just as easy to do a software update on a 3 for more power. If you owned/lived with, and most importantly maintained your own BMW you would understand engineering par excellence. Don't think your gonna chip the Eos and start smoking new E92 coupes. That being said Arob, in my case the BMW and VW dealer is in the same building, so like you... I'll explore them both thoroughly.




_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:30 AM 5-23-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: EOS or new Bmw 328i (arob1989)*

How far away is the 328 coupe? if you can wait til then, the Eos 3.2 should be widely available by then...it should make a better comparison...


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_ Don't think your gonna chip the Eos and start smoking new E92 coupes.

The turbo VW's benefit much greater with just a chip then then normally aspirated inlines that BMW use. A chip in my 1.8t was like night and day difference. No you will not smoke the Beemers but you will be pulling ahead of the stock base models for sure.


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: EOS or new Bmw 328i (arob1989)*

BMW is still the only car remaining in the US that includes all service and maintenance plus free loaner cars for the entire warranty period.
If you ever paid for a tune-up or brake job lately, plus had to rent a car, you can see how that adds up.
HOWEVER, the Eos is the only coupe/convertible with a sliding sunroof.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

My bad forgot about the inline 6 not v6.. how fast are the stock 328i? I got the HP figures and prices from http://www.bmw.com was paying attention to the 325i sorry
JT


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (x9t)*

I definetly don't think you can buy a 325 and just get the software for it and have the same HP as the 330, I'm sure that is not possible.
And besides, you can't really say it's a fair comparison for a folding hardtop convertible and a coupe.
they are VERY different cars, one is an all weather convertible, that you can enjoy driving and riding top down. The other is more driver oriented but it is still small inside and you can't take the top off.
I would rather have an EOS, but it's up to you to decide what you like better, drive them both and think of how you are going to be using your vehicle, for example if the BMW drives better when you are driving it at 90% of what it's capable of, as I'm sure it does, but think also how much time can you spend driving like this every day. 
It is a personall choice really.
But BMW is not the best engineered car and nothing compares to it as somebody here is trying to make you beleive. The 2.0T engine is a very well engineered engine, as good as they come, IMHO.
Doens't Audi also offer free maintenance for the same time as BMW?


----------



## MarkS1118 (May 24, 2006)

Free Maintenance? You pay in the end with the sticker price.


----------



## PDing (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: EOS or new Bmw 328i (gizmopop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_How far away is the 328 coupe? 

Its in production this month.


----------



## skeezer011985 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: EOS or new Bmw 328i (arob1989)*

or if you wait the vw is goin to be puttin in the 3.6l 280hp from the passat b6 into the eos...that'll be a cruiser...they will also feature the turning headlights with it as well...so for a fully loaded eos you would be getting more than a baseline bmw for the money


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: EOS or new Bmw 328i (skeezer011985)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeezer011985* »_or if you wait the vw is goin to be puttin in the 3.6l 280hp from the passat b6 into the eos...that'll be a cruiser...they will also feature the turning headlights with it as well...so for a fully loaded eos you would be getting more than a baseline bmw for the money

The Eos is slated to get the 3.2 VR6 that the A3, the TT and the MKV R32 have, nothing yet has been said about the Passat 3.6 VR6 (it may also encounter the fitment/tranny problems the R36 has) 
That being said the 3.2 Eos should match up well with a 328.


----------



## MacMike (May 23, 2006)

How would a chipped 2.OT compare with the 3.2?


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (MacMike)*

There is a 335 inline 6 twin turbo coming out this year--each turbo serves three of the cylinders...Can't remember the exact specs, but yeah, inline 6, twin turbo--each exhaust manifold is a 3-to-1, and there is a turbo connected to each of them.
Wolfsburger, I have a BMW, too, and you're right about appreaciating the engineering that goes into those cars. I am a member of the BMWCCA, are you? A club driving instructor told us that they are so well engineered that they can make almost anyone look like a good driver because they do so much for you....


----------



## voodoo22 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: EOS or new Bmw 328i (arob1989)*

I don't think these cars are comparible.
If you don't want a hard top convertible, I have a hard time understanding why anyone would not buy the BMW.
I've owned a 3 series and it was hands down the most amazing handling and fun to drive performance luxury car I've driven. There's a certain feel to these cars which is unmatched in their class imo.
On the other hand, I do want a hard top convertible. So I will be getting an EOS if I fit in it. If I didn't want a hard top I would buy another 3 series without even thinking about it.
The EOS won't touch the 330i BMW on anything performance oriented, but the EOS is more of a fun car which you don't need to break laws with to truly enjoy, just push a button and lower the top and it's not that far off of the performance of the 325i.


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

I think the hard top convertible BMW 3 series is still at least a year away if not more. It will also be significantly more expensive. 
The cheapest BMW convertible starts at 39,600. This will basically get you a fully loaded 3.6 Eos. 
http://www.bmwusa.com/vehicles...fault
Also, the hard top version will be even more expensive.


----------



## Mk4addict (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: EOS or new Bmw 328i (voodoo22)*

If you want a complete drivers car the 328 will win, I also had a bmw 3 (e36) and the combo of the rwd with the inline 6 is as close as you can get to driving perfection. As for a car that offers alittle bit of everything that is also loaded for the base price of the 3, the eos is a clear winner, plus u don't have to deal with the bmw stereotyping and insurance costs. Also personally I am not a fan of the new bangled designed bimmers hence that i don't own one after owning an e36 and e24.  Also while still a great drivers cars they seem to be losing some of their fun factors with all the computer controlled stuff they have. I think audi and vw offer better value nowadays and better looks IMO hence that the newer bimmers are not wining comparing tests left and right like in the past. That's why if it were me i would choose the Eos, does alittle of everything and looks better IMO


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: EOS or new Bmw 328i (voodoo22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voodoo22* »_
The EOS won't touch the 330i BMW on anything performance oriented, but the EOS is more of a fun car which you don't need to break laws with to truly enjoy, just push a button and lower the top and it's not that far off of the performance of the 325i.

Actually with the 3.2 VR6 (250 hp and 236 torque) and DSG the Eos might give the 330 a run for its money in acceleration. they are both in the 3400-3500 lb range.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: EOS or new Bmw 328i (gizmopop)*

Pricing information just hit today for BMW's new 3 series coupes. I'm gonna have to give BMW 2 thumbs down and a foot for the entire E90-E92 range. A car is alot more than just the 0-60 time. The 1 series looks interesting though. But look at the interiors, the Eos absolutely destroys the 3 series.
http://www.e90post.com/forums/...23914 



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 6:45 PM 7-6-2006_


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (MacMike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MacMike* »_How would a chipped 2.OT compare with the 3.2?


Chipped 2.0t 252hp/303lb-ft 
Stock 3.2 250hp/236lb-ft
The 2.0t will also be a lighter car and get better gas mileage even chipped with agressive driving


----------



## MacMike (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (jaxJetta1.8t)*

But chipping the 2.0 would void the warranty, right?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (MacMike)*

I'm sure it would. Besides that, boosting turbo pressure creates alot more heat and stress, and shortens engine life. Does anybody know what the factory boost pressure of the 2.0T is anyway?


_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:16 AM 7-7-2006_


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

What do you mean void the warrenty. If im chipped and runing a Turbo back exhaust and my Navigation craps out.. they will fix it. Now if my engine blows and they find out im chipped... no i dont expect them to cover me. But i have never heard of a chip on either a 1.8T or 2.0T blowing the engine. Thats why you get APR and set it back to stock when you go to the dealership








JT



_Modified by x9t at 5:18 AM 7-7-2006_


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (x9t)*

Yeah, but if you take care of a car then you can have 200k plus miles........
I have been chipped since 30K miles to my now 200k, no excessive wear and only replaced the clutch once. Timing belt twice, Use Moble 1 oil every 5k. Any issues I have had with sensors etc. have been the same problems seen with non-chipped cars. The warranty is only void if you tell the dealer you are chipped, or have other visable mods to the engine.


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: EOS or new Bmw 328i (arob1989)*

Anyways back on topic
BMW or Eos
I have owned a 325is and a Jetta and these cars do not compare at all.
FWD or RWD
Coupe Convert, Sunroof or Coupe, Sunroof option
Price
All factors in this comparison are offsides.


----------



## MacMike (May 23, 2006)

Sorry that this is off topic, but people here seem to know more than me... where can I go to learn about chipped cars (pluses and minuses)? 
And as far as a 3 series coupe or an EOS... they really are very different cars... if you want a convertible, the EOS is the way to go. The BMW is probably more of a driver's car. Or you could wait until next year when the BMW convertible comes out... but price has got to be much higher than the EOS I would think.


----------



## jaxJetta1.8t (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: (MacMike)*

The 2.0t forum is good for info on this, although there are many doing more than just chipping.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=739 
You can also check the chip manufacturers websites
I'm sure there are a few I missed too
http://www.goapr.com 
http://www.revotechnik.com 


_Modified by jaxJetta1.8t at 8:33 AM 7-7-2006_


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: EOS or new Bmw 328i (jaxJetta1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaxJetta1.8t* »_Anyways back on topic
BMW or Eos
I have owned a 325is and a Jetta and these cars do not compare at all.
FWD or RWD
Coupe Convert, Sunroof or Coupe, Sunroof option
Price
All factors in this comparison are offsides.

well besides the fact that for the past 4 generations the BMW 3 and the Jetta have had virtually identical dimensions, the OP has made the comparison. A Jetta GLX has always been compared to a lightly optioned 325...but this is the Eos we are talking about...most people and magazines will readily compare the Passat to the 3 series because of price even though the Jetta fits the size profile better, well the Eos is right between the Passat and the Jetta sizewise...it can safely be compared to the BMW 3 series.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Actually the Eos is shorter then the MKV Jetta.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_^ Actually the Eos is shorter then the MKV Jetta.

So is the 3 series...








Car........Length/Width/Wheelbase/Height
3 series..178.2/71.5/108.7/55.9
Eos........173.5/71/101.5/56.57
Jetta.......179.3/70.1/101.5/57.4
Be aware that the engine in the VWs sit sideways(ie they don't have to be as long outside to offer the same room inside)



_Modified by gizmopop at 7:00 PM 7-7-2006_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ I know the 3 series is shorter then the MKV Jetta. But in your previous post you were saying that the Eos fits between the Jetta and the Passat. To that I replied that the Eos is actually shorter then the Jetta.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

my bad...


----------

